# Alaska Hamster Cage



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Small Pet Cages

Looks good value for money but what do I know lol.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

How good is the slide? Do you have plenty of room to move about?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's very good value for money the cage is a good size! And I love the large doors.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Get them while you can as I bet at that price they will sell out quickly.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

That looks fab!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I love the look of the cage, the price is brilliant but that little white house on top of the platform looks scary!!
I think I may get one of these cages but take the platform out and replace it with some wooden shelves.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

It does look great!!



Lavenderb said:


> How good is the slide? Do you have plenty of room to move about?


Don't think they're built for humans...


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I have 2 of these...I got them even cheaper though lol.


----------



## gerbilslover (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey , i have heard positive reviews from ppl in other other forums am on , so i would defo get it has its a great size and bargin place if you are interested, am getting one for christmas and am sooo excited!!!


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

This cage is 0.9cm and would like to get one for some mice.

Should I risk it? lol.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry to bump this thread a bit.... but please could someone who has one of these tell me how big the door on the front is? Is it comparable to the hamster heaven door?

Also, how tall is it? It says it is 44cm tall, but then everywhere says that the hamster heaven is 50cm tall, but I measured and its actually more like 30-40cm tall......


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The hamster heaven is 50cm tall with the tubes on top otherwise it's only 37cm


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Sorry to bump this thread a bit.... but please could someone who has one of these tell me how big the door on the front is? Is it comparable to the hamster heaven door?
> 
> Also, how tall is it? It says it is 44cm tall, but then everywhere says that the hamster heaven is 50cm tall, but I measured and its actually more like 30-40cm tall......


i dont know how big the door on the hamster heaven is but the door on the alaska is quite bit (though not very secure)

i dont have anything to measure it with either but its really tall, i have a 30 cm wheel in and still have loads of space above it.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/268517-hes-gonna-knock-himself-out.html


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow the Alaska cage is now selling for £24.99 on zooplus.

They might as well just give them away lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

When I was about 10 years old our black & white cat Whiskers went missing. 4 years had passed and we thought that something bad had happened to him like getting knocked over by a car when out walking mum's dog I spotted a cat that looked identical to Whiskas.

I asked the person gardening who was in the next garden to the cat if they kew who the cat belonged to and she said yes. He lives there (pointing to the garden he was sitting in.)

I was curious to know if it was Whiskas but knew we wouldn't be able to take him back now as the dog we had now got disliked cats alot. 

I went home and told my mum, We all thought he had died, but the thought of him being alive and appy with someone filled us with joy so we went back to the house and knocked the door.

A lovely old lady answered the door and when we asked about her cat, it turned out she got him as a stray around the time Whiskas went missing. We then showed her a photo of whiskas and she said yes dear, Thats definatly my Snoopy. We explained we didn't want him back as we had a dog that disliked cats and even if we didn't I honestly don't think we could of taken him away from her. 

After that though we became very good friends with her and I would often help her out by going to the shops for her and I once saved her life when I found her slumped in a chair in a diabetic coma. Sadly she died 9 years ago, A month after my wedding which was the last time I saw her. Whiskas went on to live with her son and has only recently gone to heaven himself.

This person probably wants to know if it was her cat so she knows whgat happened to her. For years we thought Whiskas had had an accident or something but am very pleased that it wasn't the case but found an old lonely lady to love after walking a bit too far and getting lost on our estate..

erm..not sure how this post got onto the wrong thread. Confused.com. Can someone delete please?


----------

